# Open Source Alternative für Prometheus gesucht



## Avalon (2. Nov 2020)

Hallo, kennt jemand eine Open Source Alternative zu Prometheus, die mandantenfähig ist (Tenant-ID) und mit Mikrometer metrics zusammen arbeitet?


----------



## thecain (2. Nov 2020)

Prometheus ist doch OpenSource...


----------



## Avalon (2. Nov 2020)

Richtig. Die gesuchte Alternative soll es auch sein.


----------



## Dukel (2. Nov 2020)

In der Doku (https://micrometer.io/docs) zu Mikrometer findest du genug Alternativen. Bei jeder kannst du prüfen, welchen Open Source ist.


----------

